
Weak men are superweapons (2014) - deogeo
https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/05/12/weak-men-are-superweapons/
======
100100010001
This article is flawed. It assumes that just because someone stands up for
their category means others who aren’t a member will listen and respond
reasonably. The examples given in the article contradict the very idea.

